# DPF injector?



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

So I did the DPF Delete last week and when i was under the car. I noticed what I believe is called the Def fluid injection nozzle was completly covered in Carbon. Just curious if anybody elses car looks super nasty. Almost like it was leaking exhaust. Not too worried now though. Not my image. Mine was BLACK......


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Do you have any oil leaks on the bottom-rear portion of your engine? I had a leak around my oil level sensor that would spray back onto the DEF injector and caused it to be covered in oil (which, of course, is black on a Diesel almost as soon as you start the engine after an oil change), which then caused road dust to stick to it. Later, a leak from my oil drain plug had a similar result.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I did notice a small leak from that sensor. I'm guessing that is what it is from. IIRC from what I read to fix that leak you have to drop the pan?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> I believe is called the Def fluid injection nozzle


no

def injection nozzle


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

rescueswimmer said:


> I did notice a small leak from that sensor. I'm guessing that is what it is from. IIRC from what I read to fix that leak you have to drop the pan?


If you want to do it right, you have to drop the pan (which is bolted to about 6 different components inside of the engine bay, not just to the bottom of the block). I didn't have the time or energy to dig into that, so I sprayed the area off with brake cleaner, then slopped 3 coats (about half a tube) of black RTV around the sensor area to seal it from the outside.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> If you want to do it right, you have to drop the pan (which is bolted to about 6 different components inside of the engine bay, not just to the bottom of the block). I didn't have the time or energy to dig into that, so I sprayed the area off with brake cleaner, then slopped 3 coats (about half a tube) of black RTV around the sensor area to seal it from the outside.



That was my thought process....Also noticed some leaking from the dipstick tube as well.


----------

